# Using samples Live, but how do I route a click track to the drummer?



## Cygnus (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello all, 
My band has started using a click track live so that we can use samples played from Cubase on my laptop. However, I'm having a bit of an issue getting the click track separate to the the drummer. 

What I've been doing is panning the tracks that I want to use to the left and panning the click track to the right, then running the left out of my Line 6 UX-1 to the board and the right out to the drummer. However, this compromises my ability to play the tracks in stereo.

I know this would be solved if I just had more outputs, but I wonder if there's something I could do that would be a more cost effective solution than buying another interface.

Any ideas?


----------



## _detox (Jun 16, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing the right thing to me. 

As far as I know, pretty much all venues mainly run a mono house mix, so you're not really missing anything running your tracks in stereo.


----------



## rmdrent (Jun 16, 2010)

Also wondering how to keep wav, midi, mp3 files created with sonar 8 as background tracks in stereo with a click track. 
I use Cakewalk Sonar 8 Producer with Dimension Pro as well as a Korg M50 to write the backing tracks. Options are to leave them on laptop or convert to wav. or mp3 for live gigs. We are a duo with Drummer (Roland TD20), Guitarist, and sometimes may have a bassist show up (I would mute the bass track). 
Recording with this setup has been great, but now we want to take it live and trying to figure out the drum track problem?
I tried the mono conversion and panning one side to drum click track but we lose a lot of quality in the audio mix. Yes it is very obvious. Only thing I can think of is to have a totally seperate click track to drummer and sync it manually somehow? Must be a better way. Possibly a sound card with multiple outs of same mix, and designate one of at least three outs to drummer with the click track? Anyone with other ideas?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 17, 2010)

"I use logic and an audio interface with different outs assigned to different tracks. 1-2 are the main outs led an right. 2-3 is a stereo click mix for drummer. Easy as pie."

thats how LEE from sky eats explained it.


----------



## eggoboi18 (Jun 24, 2010)

I personally run a Pro Tools rig and the parts I want played through the laptop( Ie: ambient parts so I can still have two rhythm guitarists doing their thing) is creating different mixes and outputing them to different outputs on my soundcard. It's a bit more fiddly then what you're doing but it works fine, but what you're doing sounds pretty solid, it's what I was going to do before I found out about different output busing!


----------

